# Gift Ideas For a Model Train Enthusiast



## PetesGal

I confess I know nothing (or very little) about model trains. I'm here to get some feedback as to what would be a good gift idea for my boyfriend. He lost his trains during divorce proceedings six years ago and plans to start building up a new collection. His birthday is coming up and I thought that maybe I could help him start his collection. I'm guessing this is an expensive hobby and unfortunately my funds are limited. Does anyone have any ideas of what might be a good train related gift on a tight budget?


----------



## Southern

Dose he have any photos of his old trains. If so post some photos on hear and we can help you find some replacements.


----------



## PetesGal

Southern said:


> Dose he have any photos of his old trains. If so post some photos on hear and we can help you find some replacements.


I'm not sure if he does. I was hoping to make it a surprise so I haven't discussed it with him. I guess I'm going into this blind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I guess the first thing to ask is what scale was the old trains, and do you want to start with the same scale?


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess the first thing to ask is what scale was the old trains, and do you want to start with the same scale?


OK. I'll nonchalantly inquire more about his trains and hopefully get some feedback. I remember he told me he used to own some Lionel Trains. Do they make those anymore? Does that give a clue?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel trains were almost surely O-gauge. While Lionel has made other scales, 95% of the old trains were O-gauge.

That narrows the field a little. 

What is a "tight" budget? What are you looking to spend, that will give some guidance as to what you can buy.


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lionel trains were almost surely O-gauge. While Lionel has made other scales, 95% of the old trains were O-gauge.
> 
> That narrows the field a little.
> 
> What is a "tight" budget? What are you looking to spend, that will give some guidance as to what you can buy.


I'm glad that helps narrow the field! I am able to spend up to $200. I will be away for a while and will check back later. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

With that information, let the suggestions begin! 

O-gauge with a $200 price limit. I'm assuming he currently has no trains, so this should probably be some sort of set that he can actually do something with by itself, right?


----------



## santafe158

I'd look around for a nice Lionel starter set. That'll give him a good start with everything he needs to run a train, and he can add what he wants as he can/wants to.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That was my thinking as well, just wondered where his tastes might run, steam or diesel, or maybe even electric, how about a nice GG-1?


----------



## [email protected]

See if there are any train stores in your area. They will have everything from new starter sets to antiques of tin or brass. A nice tin toy is something you can share together on a shelf or in a display case.


----------



## Big Ed

how much room do you have to devote to a train layout?

O takes a lot, try to ask him if he ever had to do it all over would he go with a smaller scale?

HO is half the size of O and you can buy a lot of things cheaper then O.

I don't want to start a war here so I will add,
That is not to say HO is cheaper as there is expensive HO too.

Who knows maybe he would like the ideal of a smaller scale.


----------



## PetesGal

santafe158 said:


> I'd look around for a nice Lionel starter set. That'll give him a good start with everything he needs to run a train, and he can add what he wants as he can/wants to.


Where do I find a starter set? His birthday is in 9 days so I hope I'm in time to have one shipped to me.

_Update: Sorry I didn't see the other replies before I posted this. (I only looked at the first page). I'll look for a train shop and also see if I can find out the sizes of his other collections._


----------



## Kwikster

Check with local hobby shops. They will very likely have it in stock, so no ordering needed. That's the best way. Also, when you visit the hobby shop, telling them your budgeted amount they may be able to offer suggestions, and possibly have sale items to get you a nice set to suit your needs.

Carl


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That was my thinking as well, just wondered where his tastes might run, steam or diesel, or maybe even electric, how about a nice GG-1?


What is a GG-1? Please forgive my unfamiliarity with the lingo.


----------



## Big Ed

PetesGal said:


> What is a GG-1? Please forgive my unfamiliarity with the lingo.



A type of engine.

A gg-1, electric engine


----------



## xrunner

PetesGal said:


> Does anyone have any ideas of what might be a good train related gift on a tight budget?


A subscription to Model Railroader magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

xrunner said:


> A subscription to Model Railroader magazine. :thumbsup:


And a I LOVE MODEL TRAINS t-shirt.

With a Hallmark train Christmas ornament.


----------



## Xnats

This is a very reliable online shop at has decent shipping and great prices. Sorry I don't know other sites, maybe someone else knows of more sites for O Gauge. 
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/O-Gauge-Train-Sets-s/333.htm


----------



## PetesGal

Kwikster said:


> Check with local hobby shops. They will very likely have it in stock, so no ordering needed. That's the best way. Also, when you visit the hobby shop, telling them your budgeted amount they may be able to offer suggestions, and possibly have sale items to get you a nice set to suit your needs.
> 
> Carl


I just got off the phone with a model train shop in my area. We discussed prices and they have starter kits in my price range. If my boyfriend doesn't like what I get him (I'm planning on HO because he lives in a condo), he can return the unopened package for full store credit and pick out what he wants. It's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm a fan of ModelTrainStuff, they have great prices on a lot of stuff, good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PetesGal

Xnats said:


> This is a very reliable online shop at has decent shipping and great prices. Sorry I don't know other sites, maybe someone else knows of more sites for O Gauge.
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/O-Gauge-Train-Sets-s/333.htm


Wow! What a great site. I will use it to research what's out there before going to the train shop tomorrow.

Everyone, thank you soooooo much for your help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

PetesGal said:


> I just got off the phone with a model train shop in my area. We discussed prices and they have starter kits in my price range. If my boyfriend doesn't like what I get him (I'm planning on HO because he lives in a condo), he can return the unopened package for full store credit and pick out what he wants. It's the thought that counts, right?


Good idea, probably the right solution in your situation.


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good idea, probably the right solution in your situation.


I will keep you all posted as to what I buy. I am open to specific HO starter kit suggestions before I go to the store tomorrow. That way I can go there equipped with at least some knowledge. 

I'll also let you know how my boyfriend reacts when he opens my gift next week. Hopefully, he won't throw it at me and call it rubbish. After I give him the gift, I'll tell him about this forum. Wouldn't it be ironic if he already posts here? Then I guess my gift wouldn't be much of a surprise!


----------



## PetesGal

By the way, I am very impressed with you model train enthusiasts. You are good people and very helpful. I might even find myself getting into this hobby myself. There is something magical and fascinating about model trains.


----------



## Carl

MONEY, to support this habit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

PetesGal said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if he already posts here? Then I guess my gift wouldn't be much of a surprise!


If you start getting broad hints as to the exact make/model he really likes, you know he's been here!


----------



## joed2323

Im sure he will love your present dont worry about that... Its the thought that counts. I wish my girlfriend would do something cool like what your doing:thumbsup:

When is the big birthday? im excited for you, cant wait to hear what he thinks and says

I too believe ho scale is the way to go, gives him alot more room then o scale and its cheaper.

And if he doesnt like it, send it to me  what does he expect? its a starter set, you gotta start somewhere, atleast he can run trains asap, then you guys can add to your layout together, and bond with the layout


----------



## PetesGal

Carl said:


> MONEY, to support this habit.


Yes, that's one thing I was pretty sure about before I even posted here. Yet money can be spent on less constructive habits. This one has lots of positive benefits (enjoyment) that must make it worth it.


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you start getting broad hints as to the exact make/model he really likes, you know he's been here!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
That is funny!


----------



## PetesGal

joed2323 said:


> Im sure he will love your present dont worry about that... Its the thought that counts. I wish my girlfriend would do something cool like what your doing:thumbsup:
> 
> When is the big birthday? im excited for you, cant wait to hear what he thinks and says
> 
> I too believe ho scale is the way to go, gives him alot more room then o scale and its cheaper.
> 
> And if he doesnt like it, send it to me  what does he expect? its a starter set, you gotta start somewhere, atleast he can run trains asap, then you guys can add to your layout together, and bond with the layout


Maybe you can drop hints to your girlfriend?

His birthday is May 10. I'll give him the gift that evening. (If he's a forum member, then he pretty much has it narrowed down that I'm referring to him since his name is in my screen name and his exact birthday are public record now.) 

I would send to you but I think he'll opt for store credit if it's not what he wants.


----------



## PetesGal

big ed said:


> A type of engine.
> 
> A gg-1, electric engine
> 
> 
> View attachment 17689


Sorry I just saw this. Thanks for the picture. So GG-1 has an electric engine. I'm learning a lot here.


----------



## PetesGal

xrunner said:


> A subscription to Model Railroader magazine. :thumbsup:


That would be great if I got him a subscription and a starter set together. Great idea!


----------



## PetesGal

big ed said:


> And a I LOVE MODEL TRAINS t-shirt.
> 
> With a Hallmark train Christmas ornament.


Geez... now I have more ideas than I can handle!  Don't get me wrong, it's great!


----------



## Xnats

HO starter sets 

Atlas
Atlas
or Atlas :thumbsup:
The problem with Atlas, sets only come out at Christmas so it gets harder finding someone with any left in stock. 
Kato and MTH are nice sets but might be out of your target price range.
Athearn are a good deal for their lower price but Atlas is better for the same price range. 
If you go with Bachmann stay with their Spectrum Series.
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ is out of the atlas train sets, they go quick.
http://hobbylinc.com/ho_scale_model_train_sets
Hobbylinc is another great online store but they take a good few long days to ship  The huge selection is amazing though.

Xrunner has a great idea. If you grab an insert from the magazine in a store they offer 40 to 50 percent off cover price  don't get caught. Ordering online is only around 30% off.


----------



## tjcruiser

PetesGal,

Just catching up on this thread, the funny dialog, and the nice help from our gang.

That said, I'm left feeling perplexed as to why you're buying your "hubby" trains for his birthday, and for most of us guys here on the forum, we end up with a new pair of socks or a tie on ours. What gives?

I really think you need to start a support group for other spouses here on the forum. After all, nothin' says "I Love You" like the gift of trains!

TJ


----------



## [email protected]

TJ is right. You could start a worldwide movement. They do have ties with trains on them; killing two stones with one bird...wait...flip that...


----------



## Kwikster

PetesGal said:


> By the way, I am very impressed with you model train enthusiasts. You are good people and very helpful. I might even find myself getting into this hobby myself. There is something magical and fascinating about model trains.


Remember it's not a "hobby" it's an *ADDICTION* and there is no known cure, except more trains  That is one of the reasons I stayed on after finding this forum, a bunch of helpful people willing to spend time making sure you know whats what.

OH and Welcome to the forums :smilie_daumenpos:

Carl


----------



## PetesGal

Xnats said:


> HO starter sets
> 
> Atlas
> Atlas
> or Atlas :thumbsup:
> The problem with Atlas, sets only come out at Christmas so it gets harder finding someone with any left in stock.
> Kato and MTH are nice sets but might be out of your target price range.
> Athearn are a good deal for their lower price but Atlas is better for the same price range.
> If you go with Bachmann stay with their Spectrum Series.
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ is out of the atlas train sets, they go quick.
> http://hobbylinc.com/ho_scale_model_train_sets
> Hobbylinc is another great online store but they take a good few long days to ship  The huge selection is amazing though.
> 
> Xrunner has a great idea. If you grab an insert from the magazine in a store they offer 40 to 50 percent off cover price  don't get caught. Ordering online is only around 30% off.


Not that I would consider doing such a thing, but what magazine in which store would one find the 40 to 50 percent off coupon? 

I see what you mean about the pricing for Kato and MTH sets. I did find some MTH sets that are close to my price range. Here are links to several:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MTH-HO-F3-Freight-Set-PRR-p/mth-81-4002-1.htm
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MTH-HO-8140020-RTR-F-3-Diesel-Deluxe-Freight-Train-p/mth-8140020.htm

I found a Bachman Spectrum Series as well:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-01313-Spectrum-Nor-easter-Featuring-HH-p/bac-01313.htm

I'm still leaning towards purchasing from a hobby store and not online. I guess it depends on whether the online prices compare with the prices I find at the store and how long it takes to ship online orders. It's getting closer to the big day...


----------



## PetesGal

tjcruiser said:


> PetesGal,
> 
> Just catching up on this thread, the funny dialog, and the nice help from our gang.
> 
> That said, I'm left feeling perplexed as to why you're buying your "hubby" trains for his birthday, and for most of us guys here on the forum, we end up with a new pair of socks or a tie on ours. What gives?
> 
> I really think you need to start a support group for other spouses here on the forum. After all, nothin' says "I Love You" like the gift of trains!
> 
> TJ


Ha ha—a support group. :laugh:

In fairness to the other wives and girlfriends, I would think it would be more difficult to buy for an enthusiast that already has a collection unless the exact specifics of what he would like to add to his collection is known. For me, I’m starting from scratch, which is easier. By the way, last birthday, I gave him wallpaper-removing tools. This year, I figured I’d go a little bigger. Next year, perhaps it will be socks and ties—with trains on them of course.


----------



## PetesGal

Kwikster said:


> Remember it's not a "hobby" it's an *ADDICTION* and there is no known cure, except more trains  That is one of the reasons I stayed on after finding this forum, a bunch of helpful people willing to spend time making sure you know whats what.
> 
> OH and Welcome to the forums :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Carl


Thank you for welcoming me! (You and everyone included.) This addiction seems to be a good one as far as addictions go.


----------



## PetesGal

[email protected] said:


> TJ is right. You could start a worldwide movement. They do have ties with trains on them; killing two stones with one bird...wait...flip that...


I like the first expression better. (I happen to be a bird lover.) If I start this worldwide movement, perhaps I could be paid in trains for my inspiring lectures at seminars. We could call these events "Train-ing Sessions".


----------



## Reckers

Another possibility is to buy him a wall clock with train sounds on the hour or half-hour. My girlfriend bought me an used one at some peddlers mall: it hangs above my train workbench and has different sounds. I love it and it keeps me from getting so immersed in my work I forget she's waiting patiently for me to come back upstairs!


----------



## PetesGal

Reckers said:


> Another possibility is to buy him a wall clock with train sounds on the hour or half-hour. My girlfriend bought me an used one at some peddlers mall: it hangs above my train workbench and has different sounds. I love it and it keeps me from getting so immersed in my work I forget she's waiting patiently for me to come back upstairs!


That really sounds really cool! It would be nice (for your girlfriend) if it chimed, "Honey, come back upstairs" on the quarter-hours! 

I didn't realize I'd get so many unique ideas here. Now I can plan out train-related gifts for the next 4 or 5 birthdays.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Maybe you should send him a wedding invitation next year.  He should be ready for it after a nice gift like this.


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe you should send him a wedding invitation next year.  He should be ready for it after a nice gift like this.


Will you be the Best Man?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, if I'm in the neighborhood. Of course, that being about 3,000 miles away, it might be difficult.


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, if I'm in the neighborhood. Of course, that being about 3,000 miles away, it might be difficult.


We'll send you a train ticket.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Train ticket, love it!


----------



## joed2323

my birthday is may 9th hope my girlfirend gets me a trainset


----------



## Xnats

Lol - Hop - hop your running out of time. Get ready for sticker shock at the LHS (local hobby shop) Sets will be way cheaper online, sadly.

As for the magazine http://mrr.trains.com/ you can't go wrong if you snag 12 issues for less then 30 bucks. Plus he will have access to the online features. 

On a side note - I got nothing for xmas, a headache for fathers day and crickets chirping in the back ground for my birthday. So all you guys complaining about ties  top that


----------



## PetesGal

Xnats said:


> Lol - Hop - hop your running out of time. Get ready for sticker shock at the LHS (local hobby shop) Sets will be way cheaper online, sadly.
> 
> As for the magazine http://mrr.trains.com/ you can't go wrong if you snag 12 issues for less then 30 bucks. Plus he will have access to the online features.
> 
> On a side note - I got nothing for xmas, a headache for fathers day and crickets chirping in the back ground for my birthday. So all you guys complaining about ties  top that


Sorry about your birthday, Xmas and Father's Day.  Hopefully the next ones will be better.

The magazine is a good idea and I may get him a subscription for another occasion. I decided to go ahead and purchase an N-Scale starter set after visiting the train store and seeing how much more room HO-Scale trains would need. He's in a condo so I figured the N-Scale would be safer. He can return it and get something else if he wants. At least he has something to start with. I got him a Sante Fe Super Chief Starter Kit by Kato for $199. Hopefully it was a good choice?

http://www.katousa.com/Zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1038


----------



## xrunner

PetesGal said:


> I decided to go ahead and purchase an N-Scale starter set after visiting the train store and seeing how much more room HO-Scale trains would need. He's in a condo so I figured the N-Scale would be safer. He can return it and get something else if he wants. At least he has something to start with. I got him a Sante Fe Super Chief Starter Kit by Kato for $199. Hopefully it was a good choice?
> 
> http://www.katousa.com/Zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1038
> 
> View attachment 17713


SUH-WEET!  :thumbsup:


----------



## PetesGal

xrunner said:


> SUH-WEET!  :thumbsup:


Thank you for the feedback! Looks like I was on the right (train) track.


----------



## [email protected]

He's in love...


----------



## Ranger

I think you made an excellent choice.


----------



## [email protected]

...and...I commend everyone for not saying, "Here, buy my stuff!"


----------



## Xnats

The two of you should be really happy with the Kato set. The power pack can used as a second controller if Pete steps into DCC control. The cars have great detail and come with metal wheels which is a A+++ in N scale. The engines are top notch, they run supper smooth. Your price was pretty good to. My LHS sells the same sets for 259. plus 7% sales tax  The salesman definitely offered a good choice. I wish the two of you, the best of wishes with everything 
My wife and I stopped doing gifts for the kids sake, we have more enjoyment offering what we did not have as kids  Our time will come again trust me


----------



## PetesGal

[email protected] said:


> He's in love...


With the train set or me? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

You...the train only adds to the joy. I know what it's like. My wife bought me my first train...about $4000 ago...


----------



## PetesGal

Ranger said:


> I think you made an excellent choice.


It really means a lot to get such positive feedback! I probably would have picked out something crappy if I hadn't joined this site and learned something about model trains, their scales and which brands are preferable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's great that made a choice. The Kato stuff is top shelf as a rule, so I think you should be happy with that set.

Let us know what the reaction is.


----------



## PetesGal

[email protected] said:


> You...the train only adds to the joy. I know what it's like. My wife bought me my first train...about $4000 ago...


Is she glad she did? (I just want to know what I'm in for.)


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's great that made a choice. The Kato stuff is top shelf as a rule, so I think you should be happy with that set.
> 
> Let us know what the reaction is.


I will definitely let you know his reaction. When I spoke with him yesterday, I wanted so badly to tell him about it. Geez, it will be difficult to keep this a secret for another week!


----------



## PetesGal

[email protected] said:


> ...and...I commend everyone for not saying, "Here, buy my stuff!"


Yes, I commend everyone as well. You can start trying to sell your stuff to me for his next birthday.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gosh, I don't have any N-scale stuff, I got left out.


----------



## PetesGal

Xnats said:


> The two of you should be really happy with the Kato set. The power pack can used as a second controller if Pete steps into DCC control. The cars have great detail and come with metal wheels which is a A+++ in N scale. The engines are top notch, they run supper smooth. Your price was pretty good to. My LHS sells the same sets for 259. plus 7% sales tax  The salesman definitely offered a good choice. I wish the two of you, the best of wishes with everything
> My wife and I stopped doing gifts for the kids sake, we have more enjoyment offering what we did not have as kids  Our time will come again trust me


The set was on sale at the model train store but I forget to check and see what the original price was. With California's sales tax, it totaled about $215. I'd learned that Kato was a good brand from this site and felt pretty sure it would be a good choice. I didn't realize all the other things you mentioned. Great to know!

I commend you and your wife for making sure your kids have what you didn't have. You are good parents! :thumbsup:


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gosh, I don't have any N-scale stuff, I got left out.


Maybe you can start a new N-scale collection?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Uhhhh.... NO!


----------



## santafe158

Common John. I can't fit my Lionel Santa Fe El Capitan set in my suitcase when we go on roadtrips 

I haven't checked this thread in a couple days and just saw you got the Kato set. My dad bought a Kato Santa Fe freight set (I think it has the same engine with a different paint job) after talking to a guy at a train show about N scale a few years ago (he had had a crappy bachmann set before and was a little nervous about buying it). That little Santa Fe freight set we have has kind of been adopted by me  I took it to the east coast with us when we went on vacation this year and it's also been to florida too. Helped keep my craving for trains at bay. :laugh: Kato makes some great stuff and I think that is a really nice set for the price. I still love O scale more, but N scale is a lot of fun too. Kato has a great track system too for temporary layouts (or permanent for that matter). Can't go wrong there. :thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323

PetesGal said:


> I will definitely let you know his reaction. When I spoke with him yesterday, I wanted so badly to tell him about it. Geez, it will be difficult to keep this a secret for another week!


keep quite, you dont want to spoil all your hard work:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

Nice choice. He will surely love it! Kato is top notch, and N scale will work great in a condo. Lot's and lot's of ways to add in both track and detail, and it's getting better every year. DCC would be my sugestion for starting over from scratch. If you check through the N scale thread, and layout builds like Steves', Xrunners', etc, you'll be hooked too. theres even Reckers
suitcase train set build! Enjoy together, you may get more hooked than him!


----------



## Big Ed

PetesGal said:


> Maybe you can start a new N-scale collection?



You started with O.
I suggested maybe HO.

How did you end up with N?

Did you sort of ask him about the choice of scale some how?
Can't go wrong with the Kato brand. Nice pick.:thumbsup:

I hope he likes it.


----------



## joed2323

ed, i think she went n scale because of the condo he lives in since he didnt have too much room. Im sure the price was right on the n scale starter set as well

Hopefully she didnt spill the beans yet to him about what she got him, i know she was excited


----------



## Big Ed

joed2323 said:


> ed, i think she went n scale because of the condo he lives in since he didnt have too much room. Im sure the price was right on the n scale starter set as well
> 
> Hopefully she didnt spill the beans yet to him about what she got him, i know she was excited



Maybe Z scale would have been better then.

I like the set she picked out though. A good price too.:thumbsup:
Edit<
The Kato site lists it for $280
This Amtrak Starter set includes a Santa Fe F7A locomotive and three passenger cars from the Santa Fe "Super Chief" train set (4-4-2 Sleeper “Regal Court”, Diner #601, Observation “Vista Valley”), along with a complete 3'x4' Oval of Kato UNITRACK with re-railing track, a Kato Power pack, and a starter guide. Everything you need to begin building an N gauge train layout at home!


----------



## Xnats

LOL Z scale is more expensive then O 
besides N is the preferred scale of Gentlemen world wide :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> LOL Z scale is more expensive then O
> besides N is the preferred scale of Gentlemen world wide :thumbsup:


Yes for those who don't have the room for anything larger.
You have said this yourself.


----------



## Xnats

:laugh: Ok, I'll give you that one my friend :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

I agree. N Gauge is perfect for wide gentlemen of the world...


----------



## PetesGal

Thank you everyone for your input. After reading your comments, I realize the starter kit I bought was a good choice. You helped me do exactly what I set out to do — to research model trains from the experts (or the addicted ) so I'd know which direction to go.

I haven't spilled the beans yet even though I really want to tell him. I must practice self restraint. He will get his gift at the end of this week. I was thinking about getting him a Thomas the Train toy and pretending like that's all I got him. After seeing the look of disappointment, I'll bring out the real gift. That way, it will seem even more impressive!

As for going from O to HO to N... that sounds pretty funny when it's put that way. As you probably know, women do have the prerogative to change their minds.  I didn't get a real grasp of the scale until I saw the trains in person at the model train store. I went there asking for an HO starter set but ended up agreeing with the salesman that N would be a better choice for a condo. It's also good to know that N scale is preferred by the gentlemen of the world. By the way, I didn't realize there's also a Z scale. Those must be very tiny. 

I'll check out the N scale thread and layout builds and will probably get hooked myself. I recently browsed through some of the photos on this site and was very impressed. You guys do a fantastic job with the set-ups and it looks like so much fun!

By the way, joed2323, I saw that your birthday is coming up on May 9th. Happy early birthday! I hope you get a train set from your girlfriend! Drop a lot of hints.


----------



## xrunner

PetesGal said:


> It's also good to know that N scale is preferred by the gentlemen of the world.


True, true.


----------



## santafe158

PetesGal said:


> By the way, I didn't realize there's also a Z scale. Those must be very tiny.


Actually, there are scales even smaller than that too, but not as common here in the U.S. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you think Z scale is small at 1:220, try *T-scale* at 1:480, you need a microscope to watch the trains run!


----------



## Big Ed

I think the Thomas the train present before hand is a great ideal.

Get the cheapest they ever made, must be some cheap plastic ones somewhere.:laugh:

What you should keep an eye out for is a good deal on a couple more passenger cars, they probably have a what is called expansion pack.

As a future present?


----------



## shaygetz

PetesGal said:


> Those must be very tiny.


Try these... http://1-450.blogspot.com/

Glad you found something you both may enjoy together...just remember "cute" only refers to kittens, puppies and baby rabbits in the model train world. Any use of that word towards model trains would only be in reference to anything _you_ have on _your_ layout. (unless of course, you built something for his layout...):thumbsup:


----------



## PetesGal

big ed said:


> I think the Thomas the train present before hand is a great ideal.
> 
> Get the cheapest they ever made, must be some cheap plastic ones somewhere.:laugh:


That should be easy to find! I will have to put on my poker face when I give it to him and act like that's what I thought model train collectors like. Playing stupid does come easy for me though. 



big ed said:


> What you should keep an eye out for is a good deal on a couple more passenger cars, they probably have a what is called expansion pack.
> 
> As a future present?


Yes, this will make it easier to know what to buy for future presents (provided he likes this set).


----------



## PetesGal

shaygetz said:


> Try these... http://1-450.blogspot.com/
> 
> Glad you found something you both may enjoy together...just remember "cute" only refers to kittens, puppies and baby rabbits in the model train world. Any use of that word towards model trains would only be in reference to anything _you_ have on _your_ layout. (unless of course, you built something for his layout...):thumbsup:


OK. How about using the word adorable? Will that work?


----------



## PetesGal

santafe158 said:


> Actually, there are scales even smaller than that too, but not as common here in the U.S. :laugh:





gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you think Z scale is small at 1:220, try *T-scale* at 1:480, you need a microscope to watch the trains run!


I just saw the photos on the blog posted by shaygetz. That is really amazing. I'd be afraid I'd accidentally step on a car and crush it.


----------



## Xnats

PetesGal said:


> OK. How about using the word adorable? Will that work?


 Lets see how it works in different scenarios 
1) Mr. shaygetz, your rabbits are just adorable 
2) Mr. gunrunnerjohn, your new MTH Gallopin' Goose is adorable :thumbsup:
3) Mr. BigEd you look so adorable driving your big tanker over that blue river 

I think adorable is a very powerful and useful word if used in the right format :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Lets see how it works in different scenarios
> 1) Mr. shaygetz, your rabbits are just adorable
> 2) Mr. gunrunnerjohn, your new MTH Gallopin' Goose is adorable :thumbsup:
> 3) Mr. BigEd you look so adorable driving your big tanker over that blue river
> 
> I think adorable is a very powerful and useful word if used in the right format :laugh:



I look CUTE & ADORABLE! 
I can use cute, as my CB handle is Diesel DOG.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let's not abuse that word.


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> I look CUTE & ADORABLE!
> I can use cute, as my CB handle is Diesel DOG.


:laugh: ok, It don't fit in :laugh: Is Rambo Radio still broadcasting? I used to take such pleasure back in the day when I was up north, squashing his puny radio, with a simple dead key :cheeky4:


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> :laugh: ok, It don't fit in :laugh: Is Rambo Radio still broadcasting? I used to take such pleasure back in the day when I was up north, squashing his puny radio, with a simple dead key :cheeky4:


Or the ***, the Midnight Cowboy!:thumbsdown:

All he would say is I am the midnight cowboy over and over and over ALL DAY!:thumbsdown:
I am the midnight cowboy,I am the midnight cowboy then he would say,

I am the midnight midnight midnight midnight midnight midnight midnight 
midnight cowboy.
That was all he would do, what an ***.

I think someone killed him as they found out somehow that he parked his truck in Roselle park NJ.:appl:
Don't hear him anymore.


----------



## soul embrace

just a reminder to give us an update after you give it to him


----------



## joed2323

yeah, whats up with the present... its the 10th, hope he didnt say wth, i hate trains now... n-scale? what is this? I wanted a r/c car instead 

j/k 

hope he loved the present


----------



## PetesGal

soul embrace said:


> just a reminder to give us an update after you give it to him





joed2323 said:


> yeah, whats up with the present... its the 10th, hope he didnt say wth, i hate trains now... n-scale? what is this? I wanted a r/c car instead
> 
> j/k
> 
> hope he loved the present


Here's an update. He got the gifts (notice it's plural) last night. The first one contained two Thomas the Train toys (see attached below). I unsuccessfully tried to keep a straight face as he opened the box. I casually mentioned that I got them because I wanted to help him start up a new model train collection. They were actually kind of neat. When you push their buttons, they make train sounds and talk. He was amused to say the least.















Next, he opened the big gift and (drum roll)... he liked it! At this point, I told him about this forum and how helpful you all were in educating me about the hobby. I asked him what scale models he used to own. As I suspected, it was O gauge and another I hadn't heard of—O-27 gauge. I told him he could exchange it for a larger scale set but he said he wanted to keep it. 

By the way, joed2323, I hope you had an enjoyable birthday!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm glad it all worked out, I love the idea of giving him the Thomas trains. 

O-27 is just O-gauge with tighter curves. Usually smaller engines and rolling stock are run on most O-27 layouts. However, anything that runs on O-27 will run on the larger O-gauge layouts as well.


----------



## PetesGal

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm glad it all worked out, I love the idea of giving him the Thomas trains.
> 
> O-27 is just O-gauge with tighter curves. Usually smaller engines and rolling stock are run on most O-27 layouts. However, anything that runs on O-27 will run on the larger O-gauge layouts as well.


That's great they don't require a separate layout. Less than two weeks ago, I knew hardly anything about model trains. Now I know six different scales (O, O-27, HO, N, T and Z) along with other interesting facts, including which brands are most preferred. During dinner last night, I threw out the term "GG-1" and he was impressed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Keep 'em guessing, it's worked for my wife for almost 40 years!


----------

